# Fantom Facts machine



## EADracer (Oct 19, 2008)

Having a problem with the software on my computer for the Fantom Facts Machine. The registration code does not allow me to open the program. Running Windows XP. Tried to contact the auther of the software but no results. Does any body have a disk i can get to run this unit??

Thanks,

Gene


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards Gene! I dont have an answer or a disc for you, but I hope you have found your answer either by searching this forum or from another resource. I found this thread as a starting point for you if your still searching for an answer.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/20-rc-oval-racing-general-discussion/427976-fantom-dyno.html


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

EADracer said:


> Having a problem with the software on my computer for the Fantom Facts Machine. The registration code does not allow me to open the program. Running Windows XP. Tried to contact the auther of the software but no results. Does any body have a disk i can get to run this unit??
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gene


You will still need a code from Dave to run it on your computer after installation. Try communicating via the following link if you haven't already.

The R/C Conference Host


----------

